# Welches System das beste für programmierer. Linux oder Windows



## RobertVox1977 (9. Feb 2014)

Hallo,

es geht mir nicht darum welches der Systeme das Beste ist aber welches die bessere Option für J2EE Entwickler ist. 
Was für Vorteilen hat z. B. Linux, was für Erleiterungen hat Linux, die die Arbeit leichter machen.
Meiner Meinung nach  das ist ganz transparent für J2EE Entwickler ob er Windows oder Linux benutzt, es sei denn.. ja.. genau.. vielleicht berücksichtige ich etwas nicht 

Entschuldigung für mein  Deutsch. Nicht meine Muttersprache


----------



## frapo (9. Feb 2014)

Linux ist von Grund auf als Serversystem geeignet, Windows nicht. 

Das heißt Du müsstest Dir einen Win-Server kaufen (bzw. die Lizenz dafür) erwerben, diese kosten fallen bei Linux halt weg.

Linux wird im Netz auch deutlich häufiger als Server betrieben, als Win-Server. Das wird nicht ohne Grund so sein.

Dann kommt es auch drauf an, was Du genau machen möchtest. Reicht Dir Apache/Tomcat? Soll es ein Applicationserver wie JBoss sein?


----------



## JavaMeister (9. Feb 2014)

> Linux ist von Grund auf als Serversystem geeignet, Windows nicht.



lol.



> Linux wird im Netz auch deutlich häufiger als Server betrieben, als Win-Server. Das wird nicht ohne Grund so sein.



Grund Lizenzkosten. Windows benötigt in minimalen mehr Ressourcen als ein Linux-Basiertes system.



> Meiner Meinung nach das ist ganz transparent für J2EE Entwickler ob er Windows oder Linux benutzt, es sei denn.. ja.. genau.. vielleicht berücksichtige ich etwas nicht



Exakt.


----------



## RobertVox1977 (9. Feb 2014)

Ich schreibe aus Architect J2EE Sicht. Ich sehe echt keine Gründe Linux zu benutzen statt Windows in der Arbeit des Programmierers oder sogar des J2EE Architekten. Für Programmierung in Java/J2EE scheint das ganz transparent und egal zu sein.
Ich meine als desktop system für J2EE Programmierer oder J2EE Architect. Nicht als server.
Ich war nur gespannt ob es irgendwelche Vorteile oder wesentliche Gründe gibt, Linux zu benutzen als desktop in J2EE.


----------



## RobertVox1977 (9. Feb 2014)

Natürlich jemand kann Linux vorziehen zu benutzen weil jemand solche Vorliebe hat und super, das ist OK aber gibt es irgendwelche wesentliche Gründe, die Arbeit leichter und bequemer machen dass z. B. J2EE programmierer oder Architekt beachten sollte.


----------



## JavaMeister (9. Feb 2014)

Nein. Benutze das, was deine Kollegen haben.


----------



## Tobse (9. Feb 2014)

RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich jemand kann Linux vorziehen zu benutzen weil jemand solche Vorliebe hat und super, das ist OK aber gibt es irgendwelche wesentliche Gründe, die Arbeit leichter und bequemer machen dass z. B. J2EE programmierer oder Architekt beachten sollte.



Wenn deine Anwendung nachher unter Linux laufen soll, machst dus am besten mit Linux. Gleiches gilt für Windows.

Ich persönlich ziehe Linux beim Arbeiten/Programmieren vor, weil es - sofern man weiss, wie es zu bedienen ist - deutlich weniger faxen macht. An sonsten Geschmackssache, finde ich.


----------



## RobertVox1977 (9. Feb 2014)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Wenn deine Anwendung nachher unter Linux laufen soll, machst dus am besten mit Linux. Gleiches gilt für Windows.



Ok, das lautet sinnig.
Applikation ja aber Browser nicht unbedingt wenn Kunde Anforderungen hat: IE zu unterstützen. Natürlich kann ich in VM IE in Windows ausführen um die Applikation zu testen aber vielleicht nicht so bequem wie windows zu benutzen. 
Außerdem, Analytische Dokumente können in Ms Office sein und Libre/Open Office formatiert ganz oft nicht richtig, nicht immer sind sie lesbar. 
Darüber hinaus muss/will man manchmal solche Tools  benutzen wie:Enterprise Architect, Ms Office, Sourcetree... Also ich denke das hängt von noch verschiedenen Aspekten ab.



> Nein. Benutze das, was deine Kollegen haben.


OK, das lautet klug aus meiner Erfahrung. Wichtige Sache. Bei uns ist fifty fifty in der Firma was vielleicht nicht gut ist.


----------



## frapo (10. Feb 2014)

RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meine als desktop system für J2EE Programmierer oder J2EE Architect. Nicht als server.



Ok, da habe ich Dich falsch verstanden. 

Als einfacher Entwickler, würde ich auch immer das nehmen womit ich mich am wohlsten fühle bzw. was die Mehrheit im Team einsetzt.

Wie Du schreibst, sind das bei euch etwa 50/50. Was liegt da näher - statt hier zu fragen - einfach mal Deine Linux-Kollegen anzusprechen? Wenn Du Lust drauf hast, wird Dir sich der ein oder andere sagen, warum er Linux bevorzugt. Ansonsten habe ich den Eindruck Du hast Deinen Favoriten eh schon gefunden, also bleibe einfach bei dem . 

Prinzipiell gibt es nicht das "bessere" OS. Es kommt immer auf die Anwendung an (in dem Falle z.b. als Client nicht als Server), was das Budget der Firma hergibt, was die Philosophie oder Ausrichtung der Firma angeht bzw. was man vor Ort vorfindet. 

Windows und Linux funktionieren einfach anders, da gibt es kein besser oder schlechter. Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist es eine Entscheidung wie tief man in ein System einsteigen möchte.. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Für mich persönlich ist es beispielsweise immer wieder phänomenal, was man in der Bash für Möglichkeiten hat. Dort kann man mächtige Scripte schreiben, die gerade Entwicklern sehr helfen können(z.b. Backups, Verteilung von Software etc.). Aber das ist nur ein Komfort, den vielleicht nicht jeder braucht. 
Eine ähnliche Möglichkeit gibt es bei Windows übrigens auch (Powershell.. offenbar unioxid inspiriert), aber die nutzt kaum einer. Vielleicht Leute die sich manchmal auch in der .NET-Welt bewegen, was man hier wohl eher nicht sagen darf*g*.

Bleib einfach bei dem, womit Du Dich gut fühlst.

[EDIT]Was jetzt folgt ist Offtopic, einfach weil Halbwahrheiten nicht weiterhelfen.



			
				JavaMeister hat gesagt.:
			
		

> LOL



Na dann nenne mal bitte einen Provider der ein Win-System - das nicht ein Win-Server ist - als Server anbietet . Außerdem kannst ja mal erklären wie Du aus einem Win-Client z.b. einen simplen Domain Controller aufsetzt oder wie sieht es mit Hardware-RAID aus? Wieso ist Windows eigentlich das einzige OS, das ein so grottenschlechtes Filesystem hat, das man es immer mal wieder defragmentieren soll?

Bei Linux gibt es diese Trennung zwischen Client- und Server-Maschine einfach nicht. Dort ist man ganz frei und baut sich das zusammen, was man benötigt. Das geht mit Windows eben nicht so einfach. Wie auch? MS bietet verschieden Stacks an, um diese auch verkaufen zu können - was ja auch völlig legitim ist.



			
				JavaMeister hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grund Lizenzkosten. Windows benötigt in minimalen mehr Ressourcen als ein Linux-Basiertes system.



Lizenkosten ist immer so ein Totschlagargument. Da spielen eher so Sachen wie Sicherheit, Hochverfügbarkeit und Skalierbarkeit eine Rolle. 

Das mit den Ressourcen liegt schlichtweg an der Architektur der beiden Systeme. Windows(wie der Name schon sagt) läuft nur über eine GUI. Linux braucht diese eben nicht. Da kann man sich zwar zwischen einer Vielzahl an GUIs entscheiden aber wenn Linux als Server eingesetzt wird, hat man in den seltensten Fällen eine GUI. Wofür auch? Das verbraucht Ressourcen, ist sicherheitskritisch (aufgrund einer Vielzahl eigentlich nicht benötigter Dienste) und wenig performant, da ein Server andere Aufgaben hat als eine schicke Oberfläche zu präsentieren.

Ich benutze übrigens verschiedene Betriebssysteme . Es ist also nicht so, das ich alles nur durch eine Brille sehe. 
Betriebssysteme sind - wie Programmiersprachen auch - Werkzeuge, also Mittel zum Zweck. Leute die daraus einen Flamewar machen wollen, schauen einfach nicht über den Tellerrand.[/EDIT]


----------

